# Too Much Change?



## ThumbTack (Apr 9, 2018)

So I am setting up my ThumbTack in a bigger cage, with a different wheel (Bucket), and I also want to switch to fleece liners (currently using Care Fresh)...should this be done in stages? And which one first!
I have a bit of time before his new cage with pass the safety test...Is be 2 level, so I still have to make sure he wont injure himself off ramps or off the second floor.
But wanted to check to make sure he wont be traumatize with all the changes...

Also included pic of new cage (don't worry all safety issues will be fixed first (Tack is a climber)


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I just transitioned my baby from loose litter to fleece liners and to a bigger cage all at once without any issues. If you want to add ramps, they should be closed. Your hedgehog could fall off with open ramps like that and possibly injure themselves.


----------



## ThumbTack (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh i do know that i must make his ramps and edges of upper levels safe for Tack, he will not be injured on my watch LOL...thanks for the info tho! That eases my mind that I can do it all at once...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't forget there is a very good chance he won't use the upper levels so you need to make sure the bottom lever is big enough for everything he needs.


----------



## ThumbTack (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh i do know that as well...each level of his cage is 2 feet by 3 feet


----------

